# Help.. My leucs will not breed.



## cosmomist (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a pair of leucomelas i have had for 5 months now and they are not breeding. I dust their food every day and mist their tanks 3 times a day. The temperature is 75degrees in morning and drops to 70 at night. Their tank is heavily planted. i have all sides and back covered so they will feel more secure only the front is open. I try to only go in their tank one time a day to clean the petri dishes and water bowl and then feed them. Does anyone have any suggestions? This pair is a sexed pair and has never laid before. I have not heard the male call as of yet.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I think part of the issue is opening the tank every day---you might have better luck feeding them just twice a week in greater quantities. 
Sometimes if the pair is already mated and hang around together, they call a lot less. They also may call seldom in your presence. 
Also, it can take awhile for them to become fully sexually mature, so it may be a few more months yet.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Possible reasons:

1. They are not yet sexually mature (8-14 months seems to be the avg).

2. They are not really a male and female (harsh sounding, maybe, but sometimes....lets say....mistakes are made?

3. The stress of transfering them to the new owner (you) is hampering breeding.

4. Your husbandry parameters are less than ideal - Temp, Humidity, viv size and compostion, food - quantity, nutrients, various stressors, photoperiod.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

cosmomist said:


> I have a pair of leucomelas i have had for 5 months now and they are not breeding. I dust their food every day and mist their tanks 3 times a day. The temperature is 75degrees in morning and drops to 70 at night. Their tank is heavily planted. i have all sides and back covered so they will feel more secure only the front is open. I try to only go in their tank one time a day to clean the petri dishes and water bowl and then feed them. Does anyone have any suggestions? This pair is a sexed pair and has never laid before. I have not heard the male call as of yet.


stop misting completely for a month or two try to dry the tank out a little. 

lower feeding to twice a week - you dont need to clean the petridishes everyday unless they have poop on them 

then after a month or two

mist and feed and play luec calls like crazy, they are seasonal and need a drying period in most cases


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

Some people report their Leucs breed all year long, its been my experience that with mine, it takes some conditioning. What I started to do last month was reduce my misting to about once a week and heavy feedings every 3 days, to give them a break from me mainly. I always made sure that there was enough humidity that misting once a week was safe. I did that for about a month and about 4 days ago I started misting 3 times a day and didnt get much happening, so I searched the boards and found the link that someone had posted to the Leucs recorded calls, its on the mistkings site I believe, I played those 3 calls for about 10min and all 3 went crazy, and my males have been calling non stop since then. I guess all they needed was to hear that to get them going, hopefully I get some eggs out of this.

Search the boards and look for that link, or maybe someone reading this can link it, if you dont find it send me a PM and maybe I can send em to you.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Opps..forgot about the seasonal thing.....I do believe it has some creedence.

I think Leucs are more seasonal or a "take a break" species as opposed to say, Tincs for example.

My groups of Leucs would always benefit from a winter shutdown and lower humidty and once spring / warm temps and high humidty.....would be ready to go.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my leucs dont breed at temps under 77 degrees, which means a winter break
I get no calling under 74


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

I got my Leucs as froglets,it was at about 8-10 months the male started calling,it was another 3-4 months after that the female started to lay,that being said you may have a ways to go ,but no scenario is absolute, relax and enjoy.


----------

